# Gravel/ Dirt - Road Biking in Maryland



## Erik_A

I just wanted to pass on some great info, that I received from:

James w/ *Bike Doctor Frederick* 
5732 Buckeystown Pike #10 
Frederick, MD 21704 
(301.620.8868) 
http://www.bikedoctorfrederick.com/ 
https://www.facebook.com/BikeDrFrederick

_"On of the main focuses at our shop is exploring country roads, fire roads, and abandoned roads. Here's a bit of info on gravel routes, gravel resources and some upcoming gravel rides. 

I'll start w/ a few cue sheets, which are probably 95% accurate, but we just use them internally, to lead rides, and so I can't say they are 100% accurate. Close enough, with some common sense, though. 

coxey with dirt and hamburg for sunday - Frederick County, MD 40ish miles, 3600' of climbing, starting from the shop.
coxey with dirt and hamburg for sunday - Frederick County, MD 50 miles, 3500' of climbing, starting from the shop, going around sugarloaf mtn. 4 dirt roads and a mtn summit. 

If you are looking for continual dirt, not just some dirt mixed in, the nearest we have is the Frederick Watershed, where there are a few dirt roads that are easy to link up, as well as a bunch of cool fire roads. Good roads to look out for up there: Delauter, Gambrill Park Rd, Fishing Creek, Mountaindale, Tower, Mink Farm.

Our facebook events page https://www.facebook.com/BikeDrFrederick has a few events coming up that might be of interest, and will have more in the future. June 1 we're hosting a super casual whatevering 201 ride, which will be around 50 miles of casual paced riding with a bunch of gravel and the like tossed in. In the fall we host the 'Grand Fondue' which is a 99 mile ride out in Middletown that starts and ends at a local winery. 

Lastly, years ago I started an open source gravel road mapping thing, the dirt road database. It catalogues most of the dirt near here. https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=...81521690.000446ad6ed2984c6643d&mid=1204171362

We'd be stoked to have ya come out. We get folks from all over the area heading into these rides, so it's a good mix. Shop guys from B-more and NoVa, riders from W. Virginia, PA riders, DC riders... pretty cool group! 

We're actually making a frameset just for that style of riding, which we call 'whatevering', due out this summer. Our whatevering frameset is called 'The Gary', named after a Baltimore rider of notable awesomeness. It will be built by a super talented Frederick frame builder & they'll be painted locally as well. Lugged steel, Columbus tubing, low bottom bracket, clearance for 35s w/ fenders and canti brakes."_


----------



## Erik_A

Also check out:

*Frederick County, Maryland Routes*
Grinding Gravel: Frederick County, Maryland Routes

Though the Gravel roads are spread out or in clumps, the roads are awesome. Most of the gravel that is in and around the Frederick Municipal Forest and on Catoctin Mountain involves climbing. Gravel roads south of Frederick (city) are more rolling. The quality of roads are good condition. The location of roads in the south allows you to connect with gravel roads in Montgomery County, Maryland and Loudoun County, Virginia. The roads east of Frederick (city) are few but they can connect of with the gravel roads in Carroll County, Maryland. If you are wanting longer loops you will have to include pavement.

*31 Miler *( Frederick Gravel 46 miler - Frederick, MD ) This short route may hurt a bit while building your climbing legs up but it won't kill you. It was designed to have some nice climbs in a short distance. As a byproduct there are some screaming downhills. It starts from the Mountain Biker parking lot on Hamburg Rd ( Hamburg Rd. Parking - Google Maps ). It will take you on some nice gravel roads in the Frederick Municipal Forest (Watershed). Then down the west side of Catoctin Mountain before heading back up to the Forest. There are approximately 18 miles of gravel roads. Approximately 58% gravel and 42% pavement with about 3600ft of climbing.

*53 Miler* ( Frederick Ultra Cross - A bike ride in Frederick, Maryland ) This one will hurt. It is a modify 1903 route dreamed up by the famous Singlespeed Outlaw himself. I put my touches on it to add some pain (plus use the roads I like). With over 6200 feet of climbing it should not be taken lightly. This one starts at the Hamburg rd MTB parking lot ( Hamburg Rd. Parking - Google Maps ). Drops down Hamburg rd then over to Mountaindale to begin the climbing. It takes some similar roads as the 31 miler I posted but then kicks it up after it deviates from the 31 miler. More pavement on this then gravel but hey this is Frederick, you come here to climb.

*Sugarloaf 60 Miler* ( Sugarloaf/Braddock Heights/Sugarloaf - A bike ride in Maryland ) This route starts at Sugarloaf Mountain (Stronghold) parking lot ( Stronghold (Sugarloaf - Google Maps ). It hits the gravel roads around Sugarloaf Mountain plus the roads around Jefferson, Maryland. The route runs south and west of Frederick city. There is approximately 5000 feet of climbing on this route. The climb up to Braddock Heights is a little tough but won't kill you. Since the Gravel is in clumps on this route. There is long stretches of pavement in between.Water Stops are at miles 12 in Adamstown, 26 in Jefferson, 38 in Braddock Heights and 50 at Buckystown.

and:
*Montgomery County/Frederick County Routes*
Grinding Gravel: Montgomery County/Frederick County Routes

*56 Miler *( Germantown/Sugarloaf/Whites Ferry - A bike ride in Germantown, Maryland ). This nice route starts in Germantown at the Soccerplex. It will take you out to Sugarloaf Mountain then to the C & O Canal. A little more pavement then gravel on this one. It does have long stretches of gravel mixed in with 2 sections of riding on the Canal Towpath (which is technically a gravel road). It rolls through some pretty country before ending back at the Soccerplex. There is approximately 25.1 miles of gravel roads/towpath on this route with 3000feet of climbing. That is approximately 45% Gravel/Towpath and 55% pavement (boo!).
*
51 Miler* ( Sugarloaf/Ijamsville - A bike ride in Montgomery, MD ) Here is another MoCo/Frederick route. This one starts in Boyds, Maryland at the bridge of Little Seneca Lake on Rte 121/ Clarksburg rd. ( Little Seneca Lake Parking - Google Maps ). This one takes you around Sugarloaf Mountain then north towards Little Bennett Reg. Park. Although the majority of this route is paved. There are some nice gravel roads on this one. West Harris (pictured above) is a classic. This route will take you from the edge of Suburbia into the MoCo agriculture reserve and back. There is approximately 4150ft of climbing. Water stop is at mile 41. There is a water fountain at the main parking lot for Sugarloaf mountain.


----------



## Winters

Don't miss ... The Northern Central Railroad Trail
.
Kinda Baltimore to York ..; did it years ago on gravel .. How is it now ?


----------



## Erik_A

Also (not gravel, but local):

ie.) *The Rando Ramble*: Long Distance Biking in and out of Baltimore
The Rando Ramble | Long Distance Biking in and out of Baltimore

• *The Ride*: a 92 mile roundtrip single day bike ride from Baltimore to Washington, DC
•* Date/Time*: Sunday, May 5th, 2013. Meet Up at 7:45AM. Push Off at 8:10AM (prompt)
• *Start*: Baltimore Washington Monument
• *Costs*: None. Bring cash for lunch and snacks. We will stop to re-group every 25 miles.
• *Cue sheet*: http://tinyurl.com/d9eyuby
• *Map/GPS:* M2M2013 - A bike ride in Baltimore, MD


----------



## Erik_A

It is a great flat one (being rails to trails) to do with the kids, love it. Still gravel.



Winters said:


> Don't miss ... The Northern Central Railroad Trail
> .
> Kinda Baltimore to York ..; did it years ago on gravel .. How is it now ?


----------

